# How can I see what version of Visual Basic Runtime version I have?



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I noticed the link to Karen's Power Tools (in another thread) and it said I need VBR 6 to run a prog. I was wondering if I can see what I have so I know whether to bother with another DL and install.

Thanks
John


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

If you have MSVBVM60.dll on your system somewhere then you almost certainly have the necessary runtimes. (Not necessarily the lates service pack but it should be enough to run the utilities).


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I don't seem to have that version, should I find out what one I have or just update to that version?

Thanks
John


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

bassetman, just install the VB 6 runtime files from this self-extracting archive. It is the latest service pack version and only approx 1Mb.

http://download.microsoft.com/download/vb60pro/Redist/sp5/WIN98Me/EN-US/vbrun60sp5.exe


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Thanks! 

John


----------



## sarahknz (May 6, 2003)

Just in case people doubt that searching works, I found this post at the bottom of page 2 and it was just what I needed!

I've bought my mother a dirt-cheap laptop running win95 (you get what you pay for) and not even startuplist would work because the vb file was missing. I'll get that installed and then tackle the other problems.

thanks for saving old posts!


----------

